# Dalian Roaster k-type thermocouple cable



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Afternoon All,

I've been a bit stupid and unscrewed the plug for the k-type thermocouple at the front of the roaster without checking the + / - cables so to insert into a Phidget. Thought I had a diagram showing the connection, but wire colours are different.

Can someone please advise, which colour is positive and negative.

Many thanks

Phil.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

If you wire a thermocouple the wrong way around you'll get weird readings. I can't remember exactly how, the readings either go down instead of up when you heat or they go really high or start really low (like -x kelvin low). Could be something else but either way if you wire it the wrong way around it'll be obvious. If there's a red wire it's probably negative but they could always get that wrong in manufacturing.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Phil

just went out to check mine to find have managed to melt the plug to the top of the front plate (looped up around charge funnel and unused since bought!) so unable to undo to give you a definitive however... based solely on how they going in to end of plug...red looks to be positive (+)

Hopefully someone will be along in a bit to confirm if correct or not

John


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

It depends on the colour of the wires. No harm will come to anything if you wire it up wrong, as @Rob1 says you'll just get some weird readings.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks - red seemed to be positive. Was getting values in Artisan. Will try do a roast over the weekend to see how it works.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You will get values if you wire it the wrong way around....I assume you heated to see if the readings went up or down?


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> You will get values if you wire it the wrong way around....I assume you heated to see if the readings went up or down?


 Yes - took up to 70c.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You could have just put your palm over the probe 😆...But you've confirmed you've wired it right. I'll be going through the same process of messing about with phidgets myself soon.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> You could have just put your palm over the probe 😆...But you've confirmed you've wired it right. I'll be going through the same process of messing about with phidgets myself soon.


 Ha Ha - yep sounds like me. Never do anything the easy way.


----------

